# Remote coding Job Full-time/ Part-time



## Chocolatemama (Nov 11, 2009)

I just started work with this company that is looking for Remote Coder to work from home.

Kiwi-Tek is looking for remote coders.

INPT Coding
OutPT Coding
ED Coding 
Diagnostic/ Lab coding

http://www.kiwi-tek.com/careers.html

email your resume to:

Bill Wagner
Chief Operating Officer
KIWI-TEk
Corporate Office 317-571-3440
Corporate Fax 317-571-3443
Local Office 785-841-8796
Mobile 785-760-1017
bwagner@kiwi-tek.com


----------



## kvasil (Nov 11, 2009)

*looking for chance to develop my coding*

I have been a member since 2007 and can't seem to get a break. Everyone wants work experience. How can you get experience if no one will give you a chance. I live in a suburb outside of Cleveland and we do not have any xtern facilities near by. If anyone knows of anyone in need of help coding or general office help, I am willing to work for free certain days just to gain the experience. Please consider my offer.




                                                            Best Regards,
                                                            Kim Vasil


----------

